# A finish for birch ply



## ScouseKev (26 Feb 2015)

Went looking at wardrobes recently...the quality of anything sub £300 was absolute rubbish.

So i decided i'm going make one from Birch ply

...but can anyone advise a nice finish...probably satin....that won't darken the wood too much...something that's easy to apply.

Thanks


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Feb 2015)

A satin water based varnish is possibly the easiest and least smelly. It doesn't tend to darken too much, either.


----------



## MrYorke (28 Feb 2015)

As above. Just de-nib between the coats. Birch ply soaks up WB products so you may need to apply 3-4 coats. 

Morrells do a sprayable clear that's pretty hard wearing. Or you could get Robseal Diamond hard if you only have a big shed near you. 

Good luck and put some pics of you WIP on here if you can


----------



## ScouseKev (20 Mar 2015)

Thanks for those replies.

I'm not up to the building of it yet but i will experiment.

As it's going to be a big project, how about turning a poly based varnish into wiping varnish to make it easier to apply?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Mar 2015)

Surely if you're thinking to make a "wiping" varnish you just as well use a Danish/finishing oil in the first place? They would all yellow compared to water based, though.


----------



## thedman (27 Mar 2015)

I recently made some pull-out kitchen draws for a larder from Birch ply and needed a durable finish. I used Ronseal Diamond Hard - I was a bit weary but tried it on an offcut first... It looks great, not too glossy, no problems with blotchy patches and I've not chipped it yet.


----------

